# Frage zum dell studio 15



## naund? (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich bin am überlegen mir ein dell studio 15 zu holen, da zur zeit sehr güngstig ist! aber was mich irritiert ist die  displayauflösung *15,6-Zoll-WXGA-LED-Breitbild-Display (1.366 x 768), mit TrueLife™*, ich kenne es gar nicht, deswegen wollte ich ja fragen ob jemand da erfahrung hat und kur berichtet, ob das display gut ist oder net? ob man damit auch draussen arbeiten kann?

oder ist die variante *15.6in Widescreen Full High Definition (1920x1080) WLED with TrueLife *besser?ich meine, es ist klar dass bei 1920x1080 mehr platz auf dem display hat, aber sonst gibt es noch weitere vorteile?


----------



## Klutten (7. Juni 2009)

Die Displays von Dell sind in der Regel sehr hochwertig und sind auch bei Sonneneinstrahlung noch gut einsehbar. Ob du bei der Größe auf Full-HD umsteigst, ist eine Frage des Geldes und der Bereitschaft Bildinhalte einzustellen. Ich hatte mal ein Inspiron 8600 mit der großen Auflösung und dort musste man eben Symbol- und Schriftgrößen anpassen, da alles schon arg klein ist.

Ansonsten hast du keine weiteren Vorteile - eher Nachteile, denn in der Auflösung ist an Spiele wohl nur im entferntesten Sinne zu denken.


----------



## Cheater (11. Juni 2009)

Tests - Dell Studio 1555 - Dell Studio 1555 mit neuer ATI HD4570 auf notebookjournal.de

Schau dir den Test mal an, falls du es noch nicht getan hast.

Ich hab hier selber den neuen Studio mit der 4570 512MB und der kleinen auflösung stehen und bin einfach nur zufrieden. Meiner meinung nach ist das Display hell genug, auch wenn man es schon eher spiegel nennen könnte.*


----------



## naund? (27. Juni 2009)

das spiegelnde display stört mich schon ein wenig, daher werde ich mir ein anderes notebook holen


----------



## riedochs (28. Juni 2009)

Schau dir mal die Vostros von Dell an, die gibt es auch mit matten Displays.


----------



## naund? (28. Juni 2009)

bekommt man sie auch als privatkunde?


----------



## riedochs (28. Juni 2009)

Ja. Ist kein Problem. Habe vor 4 Monaten eins fuer Vattern gekauft.


----------



## naund? (28. Juni 2009)

und soll ich lieber am telefon oder übers internet bestellen?


----------

